# More on the new Grizz colors for next year [Merged]



## UKfan4Life

*More on the new Grizz colors for next year...*

Well, my dad and I talked to the marketing people a few days ago when buying our season tickets for the Fed Ex Forum for next year (the seats will be awesome! Wide-screen TV on the table and everything! It's not a skybox, because its not an enclosed area but its close! I find skyboxes to suck for basketball games anyways...) and they told us that the dominant color for the team next year will be....





*drum roll*






ROYAL BLUE! Yep. You heard it here first, fellas. They wouldn't tell us what the other minor colors will be, but blue will be the dominant color.


----------



## bruno34115

I always get excited when a team changes their colors, jerseys or logos. With that being said I think the new unis are going to be pretty cool. Certainly an upgrade over the current ones.


----------



## MJG

That sounds like a good choice to me. With all the teams switching uniforms that don't really need to, it's nice to see a team that actually does need an upgrade getting one.


----------



## KingOneal

With so many different shades of blue what does royal blue look like? Cause I was thinking like the Magic or Wizards shade of blue.


----------



## thaKEAF

I was wondering what royal blue looked like also.  

Then I looked under the colors on the forum and they had it 

I don't really like it, but the minor colors could make it look better.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>The College Dropout</b>!
> I was wondering what royal blue looked like also.
> 
> Then I looked under the colors on the forum and they had it
> 
> I don't really like it, but the minor colors could make it look better.


They first said royal blue. After that they referred to it simply as blue. I guess it would be a Kentucky or Duke-ish blue.


----------



## agoo

> Originally posted by <b>The College Dropout</b>!
> I was wondering what royal blue looked like also.
> 
> Then I looked under the colors on the forum and they had it
> 
> I don't really like it, but the minor colors could make it look better.


Royal Blue is more like what the Magic wore last season in those uniforms with the stars all over them.


----------



## Yao Mania

IMO Memphis should change their name too, I'm sure Memphis ain't exactly known for Grizzlies... they should end all affiliation with that loser team back in Vancouver


----------



## Dakota

> Originally posted by *UKfan4Life*!
> They first said royal blue. After that they referred to it simply as blue. I guess it would be a Kentucky blue


Bet you liked that. :grinning: 

I hope the minor colors are intriguing. Purple and Orange seem like they could work possibly with the royal blue. I'm also hoping for a minor collow in yellow, but that could be a distinct possibility. It would be too much like Indiana, but hey, you never know. :yes:


----------



## JGKoblenz

Just to get a idea on the royal blue thing, do you think it's more like the color of the first jersey or the second one?


----------



## agoo

The base color from this jersey is royal blue.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

It's about time the Grizzlies get new jerseys! The color scheme on the ones they have now are ugly. :sour:


----------



## MJG

Royal blue:
<img src=http://2002ties.com/ties/solid/blue-royal.jpg>


----------



## BigHerm

Since we are getting a new color scheme I guess its about time I try to sell my Lorenzen Wright Authentic Jersey on Ebay huh? LOL. Nobody will probably buy it though, I only payed 30 bucks for it.


----------



## aboveallodds24

i heard a few days ago the new colors are dark blue, medium blue, light blue, and gold


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> 
> 
> Bet you liked that. :grinning:
> 
> I hope the minor colors are intriguing. Purple and Orange seem like they could work possibly with the royal blue. I'm also hoping for a minor collow in yellow, but that could be a distinct possibility. It would be too much like Indiana, but hey, you never know. :yes:


Yep. I'm only assuming it's a Kentucky-esque blue though. Like I said, they first said 'royal blue' but simply said 'blue' from there on out. For all I know it could just be normal plain blue. :whoknows:

I tried to find out the other minor colors, but they wouldn't say. :sour:


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>BigHerm</b>!
> Since we are getting a new color scheme I guess its about time I try to sell my Lorenzen Wright Authentic Jersey on Ebay huh? LOL. Nobody will probably buy it though, I only payed 30 bucks for it.


Lol, I'd buy it. I love their current jerseys. I'd buy it if it was a swift jersey for sure.


----------



## HKF

I wish the Hornets would change their jersey's to black and gold. Those jerseys would be hot.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

*Team Colors and Logo*

What will the New Colors and Logo be?
I have heard the colors where going to be Royal Blue and Red.is this true ir just rumors?
As for the new logo I would like to see the G with the Grizz coming over the top or the claw holding the ball as the primary logo.
Thanks


----------



## JGKoblenz

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=88769&forumid=21


----------



## talula

*Re: Team Colors and Logo*



> Originally posted by <b>Grizzlie_Guy</b>!
> What will the New Colors and Logo be?
> I have heard the colors where going to be Royal Blue and Red.is this true ir just rumors?


The royal blue part is true. I've also heard royal blue and red, and I've heard royal blue and yellow as well. Who knows? Unfortunately, most of us have to wait until June to find out.


Welcome to the site. :wave:


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Re: Re: Team Colors and Logo*



> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> Welcome to the site. :wave:


Sorry to answer with a link.  

Welcome Grizzlie_Guy!


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

Thanks for the Welcomes people.
And yeah,grrrr June,why now May,not much happening then....


----------



## talula

I'm not positive, but I think the claw with the ball logo will still be used.











The team logo will definitely be updated. I personally think that it is horrible.


----------



## JGKoblenz

They should change the logo, they have been using this since Vancouver days. It's time for a new image.










I like the claw one.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

I read on another board thay the colors will be the blue as in the seats at FEDEX FORUM and the other colors will be balck and white..maybe just a rumor tho...never know.


----------



## KingOneal

Personally I would like to see the Royal Blue and Yellow. I've always loved UCLA's color scheme.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

How would a black paw with gold inlay and royal blue highlights look....???
How do I add an image????


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>Grizzlie_Guy</b>!
> How do I add an image????


You can attach it or use the code.

When you're replying to a topic, you'll see the "attach file" option above the submit button. You can also use the "IMG" code which you'll see in the vB code section also located on the reply to topic page. 

[URL=http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=3#attachments]Click here for the FAQ on attachments.[/URL]

[URL=http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/misc.php?s=&action=bbcode]Click here for the FAQ on the [img] code.[/URL]


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

change the team name as well, Grizzles does not match with Memphis.


----------



## KingOneal

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> change the team name as well, Grizzles does not match with Memphis.


I say leave the name b/c it is already an established name and if charolette couldn't come up with something better than the bobcats then what possible decent name could we think of.


----------



## Dakota

> Originally posted by *KingOneal*!
> Personally I would like to see the Royal Blue and Yellow. I've always loved UCLA's color scheme.



Ahhhhh, noooo. That would only further Earl Watsons chances of wanting to stay here in the near future. I think Memphis management should realize this and develop a completely different color scheme in which Watson would truly and wholeheartedly despise. :yes:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

just have the Claw and basketball as the main logo.

but you guys would likely have to change the Claw or Ball's color to match the Royal Blue and Yellow.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

You can attach it or use the code.

When you're replying to a topic, you'll see the "attach file" option above the submit button. You can also use the "IMG" code which you'll see in the vB code section also located on the reply to topic page.
Thanks Tatula.....
I tried it but it didnt work!!!:heart:


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> change the team name as well, Grizzles does not match with Memphis.


They are not changing the name,they have already said that and that too many people in Memphis preferred to keep the name.Besides Memphis use to have the old WFL Memphis Grizzlies and it seems to fit. As for mascots Detroit has no Tigers or Lions,LA has no Lakes,Nashville has no Titans,SF has no Giants,Chicago has no bulls or bears etc etc etc.
What does match with Memphis? Elvis,blues,riverboats,MudCats,cotton?The only one of those that would go good IMO would be the Blues.And I agree if the Carolina Bobcats couldnt come up with anything better then that stupid name, what makes you think we could? I mean come on Memphis Hound Dogs.I was like what the..... I would have told everyone I wasnt from Memphis.Even with the Name Memphis if the name Kings were available eveyone would think Elvis and not Egyptian which Memphis(Menefer) was the name of ancient Egypts capital.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

I read this on another forum

[[[[i have a friend who's company is making 10.000 hats for the grizz that are going to be sent out with the season tickects later in the summer i guess. he has seen both of the new logos. the main one is similar to the t-wolves, a grizzlie face looking straight forward W/ half of the face dark blue/ half of the face medium blue and it's eyes are gold. the other logo is the same one they use now, the claw logo, with the new colors incorporated into it. gold ball, outlined in navy, bear fur is medium blue, and the nails are the light blue/grey.]]]]
So if its true what do you guys and girls think???.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

I read this on another forum guys so if its true look for Royal(Medium),Navy blue, a blueish grey color and gold.

But we may just have to wait and see for sure.Maybe just a rumor. 
After thinking about it it sounds dumb a blue bear,c'mon!!!!


----------



## KingOneal

I could go with blue and gold just depends on the design of the jerseys.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>Grizzlie_Guy</b>!
> But we may just have to wait and see for sure.Maybe just a rumor.
> After thinking about it it sounds dumb a blue bear,c'mon!!!!


I really like the idea of having three different shades of blue, but I'm with you about the bear.

As long as the teal is gone, I'm happy.


----------



## Babby

I don't know if i like the sound of this color scheme? Seems too much like the Nuggets uni's. Royal Blue and Gold, Baby Blue and Yellow. Too similar for my liking. 
Minus the teal I don't see what's so wrong with the current colors. I loved the color scheme of the floor with the Brick Red, Black, White, and Brown. I think they should keep those and use the claw logo. Almost like Oklahoma colors(but better). 
This topic is gonna get beat to death until we all find out I'm sure.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

I agree I just cant picture theNavy blue,Royal,a greyish blue and gold together.It may be just a rumor to thow everyone off. I wish we would stick to the Red,Black,white,and unofficially bronze and brown that they use now.
A blue bear may make everyone feel Blue 
Other colors schemes tho that I HAVE HEARD are:
Royal and gold
Royal,collegiate(UCLA)Blue and yellow
Royal or Navy and black
Blue,red and black 
Which any of those would be okay.As long as they leave the Grizzlie the colors it is now.
But who Knows the colors may look hottt.
I still cant get images to show up on here...........:upset:


----------



## Marcus13

If these jerseys are hott- I may pick up one for J-Will


----------



## Blue Bear

I Think Grizzlie Guys info sounds creditable, in fact more creditable than anything else I've heard. It also goes along with Tillery's "think blue" in a column he wrote a few months ago. Another poster, quoting a Grizz employee, said to think UCLA. Also think retro Lakers, as in the time Jerry West played for them. Their colors ranged from darker to lighter blue then. It also goes along with the blue seats in the FedExForum computer program. 
All in all, I think we're gonna be a blue, blue, and more blue team. 

Memphis, home of the Blues & the Blue Bears! 

Various shades of blue is cool with me. As long as we don't look like a carbon copy of the Mav's.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>Viper</b>!
> 
> 
> Memphis, home of the Blues & the Blue Bears!


And Blue Tigers.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

I tried to color this in by using paint,but it didnt turn out to well.
The colors are those that I mentioned above. This isnt the logo they will use,I just added the rumored Navy,Blue,light blue and gold to try to get an image of what the colors will look like.


----------



## Blue Bear

The Grizz team website is down for upgrades that will take quite awhile according to the e-mail they sent me. I have a feeling it may be a very "blue" board when it comes up again. 

One of the posters on the team website, that supposedly knows, says gold is not one of our colors. If that is correct, then the gold that Grizzlie Guy mentioned will probably only be in the logo's. 

Look up retro team jerseys on the net and find the Lakers jerseys they worn in the 60's and I think you will have some idea of what our colors will look like. Except for the mention of Navy. The Lakers had 2 shades of blue & white. 

If I understand Grizzlie Guys post we're gonna have royal blue, navy, powder blue, and a grayish blue. The royal blue & navy I can picture, but how does the powder blue fit into that? It obviously depends on the shades of blue the team uses, & I'm sure they got that worked out so it all looks good togther.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Could this be the Grizzlies new logo?*










Hmm..


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

> Originally posted by <b>Viper</b>!
> If I understand Grizzlie Guys post we're gonna have royal blue, navy, powder blue, and a grayish blue. The royal blue & navy I can picture, but how does the powder blue fit into that? It obviously depends on the shades of blue the team uses, & I'm sure they got that worked out so it all looks good togther.


I am not positive about what I posted,that just what I read on another board.

They said Navy Blue,Medium Blue(royal), and a greyish blue whether that means powder blue like UCLA or Columbia blue or another blue I have no idea. They said gold was in the eyes on one logo(bear face) and the basketball was gold in the claw logo.Click the name mem.logo below


----------



## GrizzPimp

OK, I'm new here as well. I really like the gear as it is now. I guess I'll wait and voice my opinion whe we actually get to see it. I'm glad I found this place to discuss the Grizz.........









*The Grizz Pimp*


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>GrizzPimp</b>!
> OK, I'm new here as well.


Welcome. :wave:


----------



## talula

That has been around since Vancouver. Its just not used much anymore.

You can see it on this Vancouver tee.










I'm getting impatient about the new logo/colors.


----------



## thaKEAF

Oh, I'd never seen it before.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

:yes: Welcome GRIZPIMP.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

Anyone ever see this hat before?


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Grizzlie_Guy</b>!
> Anyone ever see this hat before?


Can't say that I have. That doesn't look too bad.

Sometimes organizations put out hats with colors that the team just doesn't have (red Yankees hats, etc), so I don't know what to think of it.

To answer the question though, no.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

I made this with the navy,royal and yellow in mind,what you think?
Pic want show so see attachment


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>Grizzlie_Guy</b>!
> I made this with the navy,royal and yellow in mind,what you think?


I like it. I'd really like the three shades of blue with a gray or platinum color instead of the yellow. But that is just too similar to the University of Memphis. Like I've said before, I'm happy as long as the teal is gone.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> I like it. I'd really like the three shades of blue with a gray or platinum color instead of the yellow. But that is just too similar to the University of Memphis. Like I've said before, I'm happy as long as the teal is gone.



You have to look real close at the claws.I did them in grey.Couldnt find a blueish grey.

I hope everyone knows I am just messing around with this,I have no Idea what the team colors are actually or what the designs look like. I was just bored.


----------



## talula

Someone posted this on another site. This is probably our new logo.










It is from the United States Patent and Trademark Office , and it was filed on May 14, 2004. It has to be it.


----------



## SKiP

It doesn't have to be the final logo for the Grizzlies. They could patent more if they wanted to.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> It doesn't have to be the final logo for the Grizzlies. They could patent more if they wanted to.


It has been trademarked 8 different times for various things (online use, clothing, video games, etc.). And it is coming out next month. I think this is it, minus the color.


----------



## Blue Bear

I agree with talula. That's our new logo. That also confirms an earlier poster's description of it. That poster said our new colors were going to be royal blue with navy & silver blue, or grayish blue accents. The poster was right on the logo, so I think it's safe to assume they had the colors right too. 

I can hardly wait for June 17th & the big surpise announcement concerning our colors & logo. What a surprise! By that time every Grizz fan on earth will know what all the changes are going to be.

Like I said in an earlier post. Did the Grizz really think they could keep something like that a secret until June 17th.? Maybe before the invention of the net, but not now.


----------



## JGKoblenz

It is a little plain, but maybe with the colors it will look better.

Great work talula. :yes:

Here is the USPTO link:

http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=9q3art.5.1


----------

